
Ask HN: What is your favorite YouTube channel for developers? - justanton
What are the good channels for developers on YouTube to learn about e.g., programming techniques or best-practices?
======
Cyph0n
I'm going to use this opportunity to list some relatively unknown yet
excellent software dev related channels that I've come across over the years.

* Derek Banas ([https://www.youtube.com/user/derekbanas](https://www.youtube.com/user/derekbanas)): staggering amount of content on a huge variety of programming topics; tutorial-style; this guy is so productive it scares me sometimes :(

* Mark Lewis ([https://www.youtube.com/user/DrMarkCLewis](https://www.youtube.com/user/DrMarkCLewis)): CS professor; lots of videos on general CS, functional programming; focus on Scala

* VoidRealms ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYP0nk48grsMwO3iL8YaAKA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYP0nk48grsMwO3iL8YaAKA)): excellent C++-focused content, great Qt series

* mathematicalmonk ([https://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk](https://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk)): great ML and probability videos

* mycodeschool ([https://www.youtube.com/user/mycodeschool](https://www.youtube.com/user/mycodeschool)): general CS, algorithms, data structures

* HandmadeHero ([https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive](https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive)): excellent series by Casey Muratori that explains a huge number of topics related to game dev, gfx programming; has a really long series of videos documenting how he's building an indie game from the ground up i.e. custom engine

I will update once I think of others :)

~~~
malnourish
Derek has helped me more than once. He was instrumental in wrapping my head
around design patterns (and combined with the gang-of-four's and head first I
feel like I really _learned_ ).

------
petercooper
[https://www.youtube.com/bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/bisqwit) is by far
my favorite and I've spent many hours watching him.

He does things like create a Doom-style engine from scratch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw)
.. create a NES emulator:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s)
.. work back from a C++17 example to show why new C++ standards are needed:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrwwa68JXNk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrwwa68JXNk)
.. and even building a Tetris clone in GW-BASIC:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDnypVoQcPw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDnypVoQcPw)
.. Right now, he's doing a series on cracking 80s videogame passwords:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzLzYGEbdY5nEFQsxzFan...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzLzYGEbdY5nEFQsxzFanSDv_38Hz0w7B)

Sirajology -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A)
\- is another interesting one. He moves a bit too quickly for me, but does
things like explain machine learning in 5 minutes or how to generate music
with systems like Tensorflow.

~~~
llSourcell
Glad my channel has helped you guys. I quit my job at Twilio to do this full-
time. I'm on a warpath to educate and inspire the shit out of everyone. Human
readable link:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/sirajology](https://www.youtube.com/c/sirajology)
(I am Siraj, hi everyone)

~~~
auston
Cool! Been a fan ever since you started posting to the HN FB group!

~~~
chris_wot
There's a HN FB group?

------
makenova
These are not in any particular order and I do not watch every single video on
their feeds, just the ones that are relevant or seem interesting.

ChromeDevelopers:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ChromeDevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/user/ChromeDevelopers)

LevelUpTuts:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/LevelUpTuts](https://www.youtube.com/user/LevelUpTuts)

Strange Loop:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw)

Computerphile:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA)

funfunfunction:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

Wes Bos:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoebwHSTvwalADTJhps0emA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoebwHSTvwalADTJhps0emA)

~~~
zengid
funfunfunction is great! MPJ's attitude and personality is the best part
because he tries to keep you from getting overwhelmed and/or burnt out.

~~~
sotojuan
I feel bad about fff because I really can't stand MPJ's humor or style of
presentation but I know he's a great teacher. One day I'll get over it, but
for now I'm just glad he's there to help!

~~~
JasoonS
Honestly, the appeal to me of FFF (hands down my favourite programming youtube
channel) is his quirky sense of humour. Each to his own. The more quirky
someone is the more polarising to their fan-base they are, I suppose.

~~~
wingerlang
Looking at his channel (thumbnails, header etc) makes me think of the usual
clickbaity channels on YT.

------
jplahn
I'm a bit of a David Beazley fanboy and Python lover. I've watched all of his
keynotes and lectures at this point and I have yet to find one that wasn't
incredibly informative. You can watch the video for whatever the main topic is
about, but finish the talk having picked up a wealth of other bits of useful
information.

In addition, I have incredible amounts of respect for people that are willing
(and capable) to live code what they're teaching. For one of the best examples
of how to effectively live code, look no further than when he implemented a
concurrent system from scratch at PyCon 2015:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCs5OvhV9S4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCs5OvhV9S4)

Channel (with some of his videos):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dabeazllc](https://www.youtube.com/user/dabeazllc)

~~~
Ologn
I like live coding as well. For example:
[https://www.twitch.tv/notch/v/38122203](https://www.twitch.tv/notch/v/38122203)
. Notch of Minecraft fame coding a new game from scratch over a period of two
days. You get to see what tools they use, what their thought process is and so
forth. It's especially good if they know what they're doing, as you can learn
when watching it.

------
GrumpyCoder
As a newbie gamedev. found these channels helpful.

Coding Math
([https://www.youtube.com/user/codingmath](https://www.youtube.com/user/codingmath)):
covers all the math you need for games and each ep. have code examples.

Bisqwit
([https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)):
c++, emulators and other cool stuff even his setup is interesting(dosbox+his
own editor).

ThinMatrix
([https://www.youtube.com/user/ThinMatrix](https://www.youtube.com/user/ThinMatrix)):
his videos on VAO and VBO were a savior for me when learning opengl.

Daniel Shiffman
([https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman/](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman/)):
his videos are quite beginner friendly explains whole process of creating
classic games like snake or creating art with code like fractal trees.

Vittorio Romeo:
([https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperVictorius](https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperVictorius)):
walks you thru all modern c++ features by creating a game with them.

------
TimSchumann
Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned yet, so I'm gonna throw it out there.
Gary Bernhardt of Destroy All Software.

Access to the videos costs $29/month but is well worth it IMO. He covers a
very wide range of topics from beginner to advanced. To sum things up in a few
words -- his content is focused on a general understanding of computer science
and puts concepts, abstractions, and methodologies before any specific
program, tool, or programming language.

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog)

Look at the episode titles for a better idea of what I'm getting at, there's
literally something for everyone.

He's also started streaming on twitch occasionally.

[https://www.twitch.tv/gary_bernhardt/videos/all](https://www.twitch.tv/gary_bernhardt/videos/all)

~~~
sehr
Are they available on YouTube?

~~~
TimSchumann
I don't believe so. The author self distributes them through his website.
Access to all of the videos for a flat monthly fee.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Hence why they haven't been mentioned. So, does each "Season" require a
subscription? That's how that page makes it look. Even if not, a subscription
model for static content is a horrible deal.

~~~
TimSchumann
> So, does each "Season" require a subscription?

Nope, all content is available for the one subscription fee.

> Even if not, a subscription model for static content is a horrible deal.

I think it depends on the quality of the content. Not that I'd advocate it,
but I don't think there is anything stopping you from paying a one month
subscription fee and ripping all of the content from the site either.

I tend to think of it as a donation similar to tipping someone on Twitch. If
I'm getting value out of it, which I am, I want him to keep creating content.
And I can stop donating whenever I want.

------
eriknstr
I have enjoyed watching video recordings of talks from various conferences.
Here are some of them off the top of my head.

Defcon (computer security) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DEFCONConference/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/DEFCONConference/playlists)

PyCon 2016 (Python) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwTD5zJbsQGJN75MwbykYNw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwTD5zJbsQGJN75MwbykYNw/videos)

PyCon 2015 (Python) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgxzjK6GuOHVKR_08TT4hJQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgxzjK6GuOHVKR_08TT4hJQ/videos)

PyCon 2014 (Python) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PyCon2014/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/PyCon2014/videos)

BSDCan (FreeBSD, OpenBSD and others) - couldn't find a dedicated channel but
this one has some BSDCan playlists -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/osbootcamp/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/osbootcamp/playlists)

Chaos Communication Congress (computer security, organized by the Chaos
Computer Club aka. CCC) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen/playlists)

Black Hat (computer security) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BlackHatOfficialYT/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/BlackHatOfficialYT/playlists)

DerbyCon (computer security) - again, couldn't find a dedicated channel but
this one has DerbyCon in addition to some others which might be interesting as
well -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/irongeek/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/irongeek/playlists)

~~~
Esau
I have to say that I had no use for YouTube until I realized that these kind
of talks were on there. In addition to what you mentioned, some I like:

The Gruqg on OpSec:
[https://youtu.be/9XaYdCdwiWU](https://youtu.be/9XaYdCdwiWU)

Russ Cox's ACME tutorial:
[https://youtu.be/dP1xVpMPn8M](https://youtu.be/dP1xVpMPn8M)

Jessie Frazelle on running containers on the desktop:
[https://youtu.be/1qlLUf7KtAw](https://youtu.be/1qlLUf7KtAw)

------
modeless
[https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive/featured)

[https://handmadehero.org/](https://handmadehero.org/)

Coding a game engine from scratch, but don't think it's just about games. The
techniques covered range from beginner to highly advanced and programmers in
any field, at any skill level, can learn a lot. For example, check out the
live editing/reloading for C code in Week 5.
[https://hero.handmade.network/episodes](https://hero.handmade.network/episodes)

~~~
Tyr42
I'm just going through this right now, and it's pretty amazing. I really like
how he develops this prototype, and just writes the code which actually solves
the problem first, then breaks it up to try and reduce repetition only after
he sees how it looks uncompressed.

~~~
swah
Yep - that was a bit of an eye opener for me. He is a super smart guy but if
you saw a snapshot of this game source your first reaction would be to suggest
a series of (micro) improvements... He explains this style you mentioned here:
[https://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0019.html](https://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0019.html)

------
awa
GoTo Conferences:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GotoConferences](https://www.youtube.com/user/GotoConferences)

Mycodeschool:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mycodeschool](https://www.youtube.com/user/mycodeschool)
\- Great for a refresher esp. if you are starting with interview style
questions

Google Developers:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers)

Oreilly -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia/videos)
-> Need to look at playlists to find really relevant ones. But good videos on
AI, microservices and software architecture

------
felixangell1024
I've been enjoying Jon Blow's (creator of Braid & The Witness) programming
language talks and demos. He's making a new programming language for games,
and it's very interesting to watch. I think he's even hired a developer to
work on the compiler.

Here's the playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmV5I2fxaiCKfxMBrNsU1...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmV5I2fxaiCKfxMBrNsU1kgKJXD3PkyxO)

------
sunsingh
(no particular order)

FunFunFunction
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q))

JustForFunc
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw))

Sam Bowne
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC2OBhIt1sHE4odV05RYP1w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC2OBhIt1sHE4odV05RYP1w))

Ihatetomatoes ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7O6CntQoAI-
wYyJxYiqNUg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7O6CntQoAI-wYyJxYiqNUg))

ferrisstreamsstuff
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4mpLlHn0FOekNg05yCnkzQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4mpLlHn0FOekNg05yCnkzQ))

jackson gabbard
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcdCkJKXlRoXVD03eo-q8mQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcdCkJKXlRoXVD03eo-q8mQ))

=== _edit_ ===

3Blue1Brown
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw))

------
spike021
Not so much programming techniques or best-practices, but I've really enjoyed
watching Computer Science and Math-related lectures on MIT Opencourseware's
channel. I highly recommend that one.

If you're trying to re-learn math (and probably going the Khan Academy route)
then I highly recommend checking out PatrickJMT's channel. He produces simple,
but excellent mathematical videos in a style similar to tutoring (which is how
he started doing the videos in the first place). I actually find his style to
be much more engaging than Khan (nothing against Khan of course).

~~~
mtrn
Erik Demaine is a wonderful teacher, I always enjoy refreshing algorithms with
his 6.046J lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPyuH4qXLZ0&list=PLfPEUgnJ0a...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPyuH4qXLZ0&list=PLfPEUgnJ0a4Pdr2_6-CSY8LMlTOfvAL7L)

------
_neil
Fun Fun Function is often entertaining.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

~~~
ramgp
+1 for FunFun Function, even though it's mostly about javascript or web
development he talks about general development issues in a very charismatic
way

------
rajeshp1986
I was preparing for interviews and came across Tushar Roy's channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZLJf_R2sWyUtXSKiKlyvAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZLJf_R2sWyUtXSKiKlyvAw)

I really like the way he provides most simplistic explanations to the
algorithm problems. Really helpful if you are preparing for an interview.

If you like physics and want some really good explanations to simple
questions, you can check Derek Mueller's channel(Veritasium) on youtube. He is
a physicist and has some really good videos. I especially like his video on "
Most radioactive places on earth" and a separate video on Chernobyl. Also,
check his video on Uranium : Twisting the dragon's tail :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO57Zm-
WNmg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO57Zm-WNmg)

------
lfowles
This is C++ specific:

CPPCon
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CppCon](https://www.youtube.com/user/CppCon)

------
MadWombat
I do not, in fact, have a favorite YT channel for developers. I hate with a
fiery passion the recent fad of making everything that is supposed to be text,
maybe text with a few pictures into a video. You cannot search a video. You
cannot skim a video. You cannot copy and paste code sample from a video. You
cannot watch it offline as easily as you can read a page.

~~~
patwalls
Different learning styles... Sometimes a video is far more effective for me
than reading docs or posts. Especially if its a new
language/framework/concept.

~~~
Veen
I've been learning Vim recently and no amount of trawling through the docs and
tutorials inspired me half as much as Derek Wyatt's videos[1].

It's not that I memorized functions and key mappings by watching videos , but
without an engaging demonstration of them in video, I'd have had no clue what
the possibilities are to begin with. If I'd just read about it, I'd probably
have lost interest.

Often I use videos to get an understanding of the landscape and the
possibilities of some subjects, and then turn to documentation and tutorials
for a deeper comprehension. For me, videos aren't a replacement for reading.

[1]:
[http://vimeo.com/user1690209/videos](http://vimeo.com/user1690209/videos)

~~~
flukus
While your on vim I'll mention vim casts
([http://vimcasts.org/](http://vimcasts.org/)). Thoughtbot also do some grate
vim/emacs stuff.

------
eskimobloood
Bartosz Milewski on Haskell and Category Theory :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8BtBl8PNgd3vWKtm2yJ7aA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8BtBl8PNgd3vWKtm2yJ7aA)

------
motivic
Bo Qian's C++ videos are worth watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BoQianTheProgrammer](https://www.youtube.com/user/BoQianTheProgrammer)

------
brakmic
Open Security Training:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCthV50MozQIfawL9a_g5rdg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCthV50MozQIfawL9a_g5rdg)

~~~
Cyph0n
Yep, this is an absolute goldmine of usually hard-to-learn information!

------
anubhavshrimal
[https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex](https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex)
sentdex youtube channel is a great collection of videos on python related
technologies including machine learning, matplotlib, sklearn, django, robotics
with rasberrypi, and much more...!!!!

\-----------------------------

I also like google students
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtyYTpFBzWdoSFx2Gl2VNbQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtyYTpFBzWdoSFx2Gl2VNbQ)

and google developers youtube page
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_x5XG1OV2P6uZZ5FSM9Ttw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_x5XG1OV2P6uZZ5FSM9Ttw)

also CS50
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcabW7890RKJzL968QWEykA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcabW7890RKJzL968QWEykA)

------
kanzure
Here are some playlists (not what OP requested):

cryptography lectures
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uGZTXEXBLck...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uGZTXEXBLckChu70kl7Celh)

Dan Boneh cryptography lectures
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9oqNDMzcMClAPkwrn5dm...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9oqNDMzcMClAPkwrn5dm7IndYjjWiSYJ)

machine learning lectures
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uGo_Up8MA7A...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uGo_Up8MA7AYPPbu5uWFdqX)

theoretical computer science lectures
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uGo_Up8MA7A...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uGo_Up8MA7AYPPbu5uWFdqX)

~~~
mekaj
Can you fix the link for the theoretical CS? Currently links to the ML
playlist.

Edit: maybe you meant this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uHJM__IpdPT...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgO7JBj821uHJM__IpdPT0393mDPaZOFa)

------
tchadwick
I sub to these three:

computerphile:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/computerphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/computerphile)

leveluptuts:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/leveluptuts](https://www.youtube.com/user/leveluptuts)

google chrome developers:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ChromeDevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/user/ChromeDevelopers)

~~~
natmaster
computerphile isn't really for developers. It's for non-developers to get a
glimpse into the world of developers. Everything they explain there is
extremely elementary. However, I quite enjoy Bradey's other channels
(numberphile, and sixty symbols) as I am not a professional in physics or
math.

~~~
eriknstr
>computerphile isn't really for developers. It's for non-developers to get a
glimpse into the world of developers. Everything they explain there is
extremely elementary.

This is true for the most part but there are some videos which are interesting
still, like the interviews with Brian Kernighan.

Below are said videos in the order they were published. I don't remember but I
think parts of one video might be duplicate from one of the other videos.

These videos are for historical perspective, not for learning, so depending on
what you are looking for these might or might not be for you. I think most
users of Linux, FreeBSD and other Unix family operating systems will enjoy
watching them.

The Factory of Ideas: Working at Bell Labs -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFK6RG47bww](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFK6RG47bww)

"C" Programming Language: Brian Kernighan -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de2Hsvxaf8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de2Hsvxaf8M)

UNIX Special: Profs Kernighan & Brailsford -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT_J6xc-
Az0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT_J6xc-Az0)

Unix Pipeline (Brian Kernighan) -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKzonnwoR2I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKzonnwoR2I)

------
yexponential
Youtube.com/thenewboston something very soothing about his videos and humor

~~~
Jemmeh
+1 -- This is where I learned to code actually. He has some really nice -long-
courses for quite a few languages. When I first started I went through his
VB.NET videos -- it's 200 videos, and it starts with something as simple as
variables, but by the end you're doing real projects like calculators and
simple video games.

------
sooheon
Brian Will
([https://www.youtube.com/user/briantwill/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/briantwill/videos)).
I came into his channel from looking at his Clojure videos, but he has many
other videos on other languages, basic (but easily misunderstood) programming
concepts, and opinionated and educational videos on general programming
paradigms.

~~~
looserof7
His way of teaching is quite different from many others.

------
pbhowmic
It depends on what I am trying to improve on. Currently it is the CMU Database
Group
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA)
because I have never taken any DB courses in school and I felt the need to
shore up my skills there.

------
fatherzeus
Because I know some of us are lazy I compiled most of them in one youtube
section:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4MHkuCGUxMY6Q_yjPuzSgA/cha...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4MHkuCGUxMY6Q_yjPuzSgA/channels?shelf_id=1&view=49)

To the list I added three for those interested in iOS:

* [https://www.youtube.com/user/CodeWithChris/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodeWithChris/playlists)

* [https://www.youtube.com/user/Archetapp/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/Archetapp/playlists)

* [https://www.youtube.com/user/veasoftware/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/veasoftware/playlists)

~~~
ChristianGeek
For iOS, also download the free WWDC app from the App Store to gain access to
session videos from the last five years of Apple's developer conference.

------
godelski
I thought I'd add to the list for non-programming stuff.

\- Ben Krasnow of Applied Science: Great for any maker, he currently works for
Google X.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw)
(blog [http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/](http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/))

\- Dan Gelbart: If you want to learn any prototyping
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos)

\- EEVblog: All things electronic
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ)

------
taivare
This guy cracks me up ! Daniel Shiffman
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw)
Great way to get kids interested in programming . ps. He teaches p5.js really
well !

------
agumonkey
I don't think they have dedicated pages, but searching for the classics Dan
Friedman and Gerald Sussman is guaranteed brain tease. The minikanren
relational interpreter is still high in my top videos ever, and Sussman watch
engineering talk was packed with surprises.

------
pknerd
When it comes to learning ML in Python, Django and other topics, no one can
beat Sentdex
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ)

------
DYZT
BriefTube.com is a TLDR; for Youtube educational videos. Instantly get the
gist of what is being said and when.

*I'm the proud developer of BriefTube

~~~
sjnair96
Oh wow! I had the very same idea a few weeks back! Your demos don't seem to be
working for me though -- they start for a few seconds and then just stop.

~~~
DYZT
oh, thanks for the heads up. I'll fix the glitch.

------
code_chimp
I enjoy the discussions on the Entreprogrammers channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/entreprogrammers](https://www.youtube.com/user/entreprogrammers)

------
Raphmedia
MIT channel is awesome. Learnt a lot. Take a look at this course:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6U-i4gXkLM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6U-i4gXkLM)

------
swah
Can we go meta? Youtube is doing a lazy job at making me watch more Youtube.

I receive notifications for certain channels while I'm at work - later at
home, I have no idea how to watch "most interesting stuff from the last days"
in a easy way. Then I go open channels manually! Come on!

They can easily improve and win the TV and Netflix on the living room... all
the creative content is there. Show me some sort of auto generated playlist
with the new content from channels I'm subscribed and that are trending.

~~~
imaginenore
YouTube is huge. If you just search the videos from the last week and sort by
the number of views, there will be lots of stuff from the popular YouTubers
that you don't care for, like makeup tutorials, reactions, some 15 year old
ranting incoherently.

YouTube main page has recommended videos, which, if you use YouTube regularly,
it not bad at all - it learns from your voting and viewing habits.

~~~
swah
Sure, but at least the channels I subscribe and have notifications turned on..
(notifications turned on = strong signal that I care about those). Etc.

------
burnt1ce
It's not free but Clean Coders by Bob Martin (Uncle Bob).
[https://cleancoders.com/videos](https://cleancoders.com/videos)

You can watch some his videos for free by signing a free trial account at
[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/). No
credit card required.

------
myBeer
Channels for data structures and algorithms

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZLJf_R2sWyUtXSKiKlyvAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZLJf_R2sWyUtXSKiKlyvAw)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMNkvKnD3mo3Jj9eTwJllWw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMNkvKnD3mo3Jj9eTwJllWw)

------
zelon88
Can I nominate myself? I know I'm not very good or very diverse but if you
want thousands of lines of vanilla Cowboy PHP I'm your man.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb93xii7Eis&list=PLVbKN4o8V_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb93xii7Eis&list=PLVbKN4o8V_4OSXI0SGGBMxRvXTZJT3YM_&index=15)

~~~
wyclif
You should have a separate channel for PHP. I don't think that overlaps well
with truck content, but who knows?

~~~
zelon88
You're totally right. I guess I never realized I was going to take the series
as far as I have. Thanks for the advice!

------
cerved
There are some really nice JS talks by Douglas Crockford on the now defunct
YUI library YouTube page:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHcgWOTU6gPje1g_U29tfQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHcgWOTU6gPje1g_U29tfQ)
Even though they are a few years old, they're still relevant

------
the_arun
Amazon Web Services -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/AmazonWebServices](https://www.youtube.com/user/AmazonWebServices)

O'Reilly -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia](https://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia)

------
mdadm
Super-late to this, but I always find
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdX4uJUwSFwiY3XBvu-
F_-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdX4uJUwSFwiY3XBvu-F_-Q) to be
interesting. Not sure if this is exactly relevant to the question, but I feel
like I learn from it anyway.

------
TimBoland
Simple Programmer
([https://www.youtube.com/user/jsonmez](https://www.youtube.com/user/jsonmez)):
Awesome... A Developers Life Coach. Im a huge fan, I watch every single video
and he has helped me in more ways than I can count.

My other favorites have already been mentioned

~~~
bensonhoi
I listen to the podcast almost daily and I am currently listening to his
Audible audiobook "Soft skills for software developers"

------
de4sher
I do Python mostly. For Python there are conferences called PyCon. Type that
into youtube search, and you'll find many channels. These are usually grouped
per year and/or location. Watch videos there. The videos are not really for
beginners, but for intermediate/advanced skill levels.

------
Polyvalent
Haven't seen this one posted here yet, but The Art of the Problem is insanely
good.
([https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem](https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem))

Great focus on the fundamental questions of Computer Science.

------
kolpav
[https://m.youtube.com/user/1kingja](https://m.youtube.com/user/1kingja)

Jamie King

His series on C# is best I have seen. He also covers other topics and is very
good teacher, lot of examples and is not afraid to go low level to explain
things.

------
leke
For web developers (especially PHP devs)... phpAcademy, now CodeCouse
[https://www.youtube.com/user/phpacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/phpacademy)

I haven't really found a good one for JS yet.

------
bart3r
Mackenzie Child is good
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mackenziechild](https://www.youtube.com/user/mackenziechild)

He does dev & design, specialising in Ruby on Rails

------
thirdsun
Nobody mentioned Confreaks yet? I'm surprised.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks](https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks)

Confreaks records, broadcasts and covers conferences, talks and presentation
relevant to all kinds of developers. Neatly organized in a playlist per event
and uploaded reasonably quick I consider their coverage as extremely valuable
for someone like me who isn't able or willing to attend all those great
conferences and talks that are still very much relevant to me.

------
pythonbull
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingEntrepreneurs](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingEntrepreneurs)
for learning python and django

------
pynerds
Learning python -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingEntrepreneurs](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingEntrepreneurs)

------
bloodragoon
I have these in my subscription list:

LearnCode.academy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/learncodeacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/learncodeacademy)
(Web development)

thoughtbot:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ThoughtbotVideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/ThoughtbotVideo)
(I watch them for Vim and emacs videos)

and funfunfunction: someone already mentioned it

------
tduraipkt
Can someone suggest channels/resources to understand all programming paradigms
/ general design patterns / algorithms / data structures ?

Thanks

------
iraldir
Google Chrome Developers
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnUYZLuoy1rq1aVMwx4aTzw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnUYZLuoy1rq1aVMwx4aTzw)),
lots of good shows about JavaScript goodness, including some very state of the
art stuff (HTTP2 for instance). A few good shows including a live one.

------
weishigoname
there are some lectures about machine learning on youtube. I think they are
good to watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbyG85GZ0PI&list=PLBkvosL9bM...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbyG85GZ0PI&list=PLBkvosL9bMx1YJ_ihN6yh0legoAS6fWXe&index=1)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzxYlbK2c7E&index=2&list=PLB...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzxYlbK2c7E&index=2&list=PLBkvosL9bMx1YJ_ihN6yh0legoAS6fWXe)
and my favorite channels are Standford and MIT open courseware
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
EnprmCZ3OXyAoG7vjVNCA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
EnprmCZ3OXyAoG7vjVNCA) and
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MIT](https://www.youtube.com/user/MIT)

------
fnord123
Jens Dittrich :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC9zrtAkl6yY4dpcnWrCHjA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC9zrtAkl6yY4dpcnWrCHjA)
\- but he seems to have stopped. :( There's loads of great stuff about
implementing data retrieval systems.

------
kevindeasis
Recently I've stumbled upon geekforgeeks youtube channel. It's fairly new.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0RhatS1pyxInC00YKjjBqQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0RhatS1pyxInC00YKjjBqQ)

This might be a channel that I'll end up liking alot in the future

------
rekshaw
famous gaming youtuber Quill18 also has a side channel called quill18creates,
in which he creates various types of games from scratch. His content is pretty
cool! I listen to him at 1.5x speed. His channel is really good if you want to
get into game development, especially with the Unity engine.

~~~
in_the_sticks
He's also got a Twitch stream (name: quill18). He mostly plays games but
there's Patreon-funded content on the programming side now and then as well -
the most memorable was probably him writing a simple tower defense game in an
hour.

------
interdrift
Anyone has any good source for dynamic programming ones? I'm really strugling
with that topic.

~~~
dovin
I really like the series of four lectures in the 2011 recording of the MIT
Intro to Algorithms:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ5jsbhAv_M&index=19&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ5jsbhAv_M&index=19&list=PLUl4u3cNGP61Oq3tWYp6V_F-5jb5L2iHb).

~~~
interdrift
I've watched those and also the recitations ( which I prefer ) with Victor
Costan

------
yankoff
Sirajology
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A)

Covers machine learning related topics in a very fun way.

------
hackerboos
I like these guys - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8CB0ZkvogP7tnCTDR-
zV7g/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8CB0ZkvogP7tnCTDR-zV7g/videos)

------
vladsanchez
Must watch John Lindquist's Pattern Craft :
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8B19C3040F6381A2](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8B19C3040F6381A2)

------
fanaticgeek
I started a Youtube channel for amateurs ( covers Linux, basics of Web
Development ):
[http://youtube.com/beingskilled](http://youtube.com/beingskilled)

------
yugoja
* LearnCode.academy- [https://www.youtube.com/user/learncodeacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/learncodeacademy)

Has good stuff mainly about JavaScript.

------
vishaltelangre
Daniel Shiffman (Coding Rainbow) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman)

He is a very funny and a great teacher!

------
watmough
C++ Weekly
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3WWsKFePiM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3WWsKFePiM))
Jason Turner

Just discovered it and watching right now.

------
venkateshkumar
For Java technologies like Spring, Jax-RS & etc.,
[https://www.youtube.com/user/koushks](https://www.youtube.com/user/koushks)

------
samirm
Sentdex:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ)

Lots of great ML stuff

------
tdog77
Chris Hawkes has the best programming channel.

[https://m.youtube.com/user/noobtoprofessional](https://m.youtube.com/user/noobtoprofessional)

------
royalharsh95
I love his channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DevTipsForDesigners](https://www.youtube.com/user/DevTipsForDesigners)

~~~
Bilters
I second this. He does a wonderful job of explaining the stuff for the
beginners. He also has some playlists where he didn't cut so you can see him
actually doing some mistakes and fixes like you will encounter yourself.

------
davzie
Shameful self plug:
[http://youtube.com/c/theskaterdev](http://youtube.com/c/theskaterdev)

Mainly about PHP, Laravel and some soft topics.

------
TheSixCents25
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVHFbqXqoYvEWM1Ddxl0QDg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVHFbqXqoYvEWM1Ddxl0QDg)

------
BtM909
Although more for beginners:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CodeBabes](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodeBabes)

~~~
pluma
Okay, couple of things:

The elephant in the room: it's a channel with introductory courses from
CodeBabes, a site with the premise that the videos are presented by scantily
clad ladies who undress as the material gets more advanced.

But my actual concern is that the presenters have a thick accent and are
obviously reading from a script they didn't write themselves. And stupid sex
jokes aside, I'm not convinced the educational material is actually any good.

But if you value form over function, I guess this might be interesting.

------
BinaryIdiot
Mine! Just kidding but I have been thinking of starting one so coming at this
from another direction: does anyone have good resources regarding creating a
YouTube channel?

------
venkateshkumar
I like the Java Brains for Java technologies.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/koushks](https://www.youtube.com/user/koushks)

------
tahaubaid
The new Boston

[https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston](https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston)

------
chubs
Related: Can anyone recommend any golang ones?

~~~
pkroll
Confreaks.tv links to event videos for various conferences, including some Go
ones, generally they're on YouTube:
[https://confreaks.tv/tags/65](https://confreaks.tv/tags/65)

The last three years of GopherCon videos are on Gopher Academy's YouTube page:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9QVEApa5BKLw9r8cnOFEA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9QVEApa5BKLw9r8cnOFEA/videos)

------
brak1
Not youtube, but laracasts.com for php stuff

------
patrickk
Coding for Entrepreneurs:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWEHue8kksIaktO8KTTN_zg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWEHue8kksIaktO8KTTN_zg)

Depending on your level, it might be quite basic, but the titles of the videos
are simply superb, and each video deals with a concrete topic so it's easy to
follow along.

Not Youtube, but /r/watchpeoplecode has some great videos, often from Twitch:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode/](https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode/)

Next Day Video has some great talks:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NextDayVideo/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/NextDayVideo/videos)

Not coding, VPRO from the Netherlands (English language) has some great
"hacker" interest documentaries, e.g. the future of renewable energy, growing
vegetables under LEDs or high frequency traders:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/VPROinternational/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/VPROinternational/videos)

Hardware hacking (admittedly I haven't watched it much):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfo1-oOnGqp1UgygGqlZL4A/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfo1-oOnGqp1UgygGqlZL4A/videos)

CGP Grey:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CGPGrey/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/CGPGrey/videos)
Great

For coding/concerntration music, this music has some really nice electronic
music:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqaay_q0YERQBEg4o5EjvZw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqaay_q0YERQBEg4o5EjvZw)
(warning the "cover" images are quite porn-y and NSFW, but the music is good)

EDIT: Mighty car mods is a hilarious pair of lads from Australia, they do
funny and informative car mods to some sweet Japanese cars:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mightycarmods/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mightycarmods/videos)

Jeorg Sprave is a German guy who makes truly insane catapults, slingshots,
bows, cannons, modified Nerf guns, etc and demonstrates their use:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave/videos)

------
thiviost
for Java EE:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/bienadam](https://www.youtube.com/user/bienadam)
[http://www.adam-bien.com/roller/abien/](http://www.adam-
bien.com/roller/abien/)

------
StapleHorse
It would be usefull if HN have an "add post to favorites". If not, I'm forced
to comment to save the link. :)

BTW, I learnt some Android programming with a 2012 playlist in youtube
(Android bootcamp). I guess is dated now.

------
sanketbajoria
Awesome list.. it will help me a lot. Thanks a lot

------
pknerd
Will anyone recommend some Youtube channels for:

\- C++ learning from scratch

\- OOP

\- Architecture and Design?

Thanks

------
princeb
MSDN C9

my bias showing here.

~~~
diegoperini
Not a Microsoft fan myself but those talks have quality I must admit.

------
ythl
For Unity apps I like "Makin' Stuff Look Good":
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEklP9iLcpExB8vp_fWQseg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEklP9iLcpExB8vp_fWQseg)

~~~
ythl
Just thought I'd also mention that he likes to do "case studies" where he
reverse engineers effects from different games in Unity using mostly Cg shader
code (Ice from Spelunky, Golden Cards from Hearthstone, Bomb explosions from
Zelda, etc.)

------
EJTH
CNLohr never fails to amaze me with his ESP8266 hacks or his OpenGL
voxel/raycasting experiments.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CNLohr](https://www.youtube.com/user/CNLohr)

Not really related to best practices though, but he has done some nice things
with the ESP8266.

------
marknadal
The team over here is making explainer videos for beginner programmers on
things like web application data security, cryptography, and data concurrency.

Here is our security/cryptography series:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Me04oEopk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Me04oEopk)

Here is the channel: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQAtpf-
zi9Pp4__2nToOM8g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQAtpf-zi9Pp4__2nToOM8g)

------
chadscira
[https://www.youtube.com/user/codemynet](https://www.youtube.com/user/codemynet)

Lots of great tutorials, and cool guy.

